# 8 String Groove (Big Bottom, RedWirez, Metal Foundary)



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 26, 2010)

Little jam I wrote on the 8 string since it doesn't see much use:

ESP FM-408 in F# Standard
Line 6 Big Bottom w/ a Red Wirez Mesa Cab SM57 impulse for guitar
Fender 5 string P-Bass
Guitar Rig 3 w/ an Ampeg 8x10 E602 impulse for bass
Metal Foundry drums
Recorded in Logic 9

Lemme know any mix tips you may have! I'm always open for constructive criticism 


<div style="width:473px; border:solid #999999 1px; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_ExtBG.png')">
<a href='http://www.soundclick.com/alexwade'>
<div style="background-color:width:460px; height:45px; cursorointer; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_460.png');"></div></a>
<div id="lower"><object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="60" width="473" data="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf" />
<param name="loop" value="false" />
<param name="menu" value="false" />
<param name="quality" value="high" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
<param name="flashvars" value="playType=single&songid=9921457&scid=9921457&q=hi&ext=1" />
<param name="scale" value="noscale" />
<param name="salign" value="b" />
<param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" />
</object></div></div>


Also does anyone know of any good mastering programs for Mac? I do a slight master in Logic with Ozone but I'd like to actually get into using a dedicated mastering program as well.


----------



## TreWatson (Nov 26, 2010)

love it alex!

the mix is sitting really well on my laptop and my monitors, but the kick is just a teency bit clicky for my tastes.

the guitar tone is a little fizzy, not gonna lie, maybe add in a lowpass and dip the frequencies off after like 6 or 7k and raise the 1k - 1.5KHz for extra clarity?

if you're using logic 9 Izotope has their ozone mastering suite as an AU.

look into it.

loved the album by the way, still bumping it in the gym. total power music.


----------



## loktide (Nov 26, 2010)

nice clip! good job


----------



## kris_jammage (Nov 26, 2010)

That sounds amazing man, so BIG! Now im no expert on recording or mixing, only do it part time for demo's and stuff, but i cant fault that!


----------



## prh (Nov 26, 2010)

fat as fuck man


----------



## BadBovineNickel (Nov 26, 2010)

more please...


----------



## Ramsey (Nov 26, 2010)

That was really sweet. Its kind of like the dubstep of metal i suppose.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 26, 2010)

This is awesome dude, how much EQ are you running on the Big Bottom/Redwirez tracks? What's your setup on the clean tone?


----------



## Larcher (Nov 26, 2010)

sounds absolutely fucking amazing


----------



## manana (Nov 27, 2010)

How did you mix in metal foundry(levels and eq and such)? It sounds insane!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 27, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> This is awesome dude, how much EQ are you running on the Big Bottom/Redwirez tracks? What's your setup on the clean tone?



EQ isn't too too heavy. Just a single EQ on each track, -5db dip 100hz and below, +5 boost at 1k, and a -5db dip 5k and above.

Clean tone is just the jazz clean on the POD but I'm using the Redwirez impulse on the clean as well. Chorus, delay, reverb from the POD.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 27, 2010)

TreWatson said:


> love it alex!
> 
> the mix is sitting really well on my laptop and my monitors, but the kick is just a teency bit clicky for my tastes.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips! Yeah I actually have a -5db dip at 5k and above and a +5db boost at 1k, but maybe I could take more out of the 5k. I was using the Big Bottom patch which can get fuzzy really easily.

I actually use Isotope Ozone 3 as an AU to master, which definitely helps, I just didn't know if tracks benefited more from a dedicated mastering program in which you just mastered the .wav of the track rather than mastering in the Logic session.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 27, 2010)

manana said:


> How did you mix in metal foundry(levels and eq and such)? It sounds insane!



Metal Foundry I'm using the 16x24 DW Kick with Channel EQ, Multipress, Expander and Ozone 3 on it, the 5x14 Pearl Aluminum snare with Channel EQ, Compressor, Ozone 3, and Goldverb on it, and the 10, 13, 16 Haake Sonor Custom toms with Channel EQ, Multipress, and Compressor on them.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey Alex, where did you get the Red Wirez Mesa Cab SM57 impulse ? I've been looking for it and I can't find it


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 27, 2010)

Riffy as fuck, love it.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 27, 2010)

Larcher said:


> Hey Alex, where did you get the Red Wirez Mesa Cab SM57 impulse ? I've been looking for it and I can't find it



Had to buy it :/ it was only 10 bucks and it was well worth it for all the mics and various placements you get when you purchase it though.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Nov 27, 2010)

Brutal =). I love the mix dude. kick sounds awesome


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 27, 2010)

Jesus fuck, Alex. That's insane.

Whenever you want to start a second band, let me know


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 27, 2010)

i use Waveburner for mastering


----------



## guy in latvia (Nov 27, 2010)

sounds heavy as fuck! loving it, really big and punchy! but yea, tame some of the highs on the guitar, its a bit too fizzy.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 27, 2010)

What IR exactly are you using? like what mic pos? (name of the file) 

I'm just curious as I have the Mesa redwirez IRs

Oh, and I think your kick is too mid heavy, or has too much click. If didn't already, try a mild scoop over 400hz.


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds awesome Alex, makes me wish the 8-string got more use.


----------



## btfsam (Nov 27, 2010)

not sure if it's available for mac but look for a program called har-bal


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 27, 2010)

Alexwade makes my pants tingle with groove


----------



## TreWatson (Nov 27, 2010)

If you have the cash, look into ozone 4, i gear it works a lot better than 3.

you can use Ozone the same way, just export the .wav, put it in a blank logic file and run ozone.

as for full mastering programs, i got nothin. haha

good luck though.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 27, 2010)

leandroab said:


> What IR exactly are you using? like what mic pos? (name of the file)
> 
> I'm just curious as I have the Mesa redwirez IRs
> 
> Oh, and I think your kick is too mid heavy, or has too much click. If didn't already, try a mild scoop over 400hz.



The Cab is cap edge at 0 inches away with the 57


----------



## blr5109 (Nov 28, 2010)

now thats what i'm talking about! Awesome song and awesome mix Alex...it sounds absolutely massive


----------



## teqnick (Nov 28, 2010)

As everyone has already said, this sounds fucking monstrous  

Seriously though, it's like a pack of raptors eating cheerleaders, and I love it.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 28, 2010)

Adding more to it as we speak! adding about another 1:30 to it. Programmed out the drums and laid down the bass, gonna restring my guitar tomorrow and lay down new guitars and finish'er up!


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome man, you should/could do a video playthrough and/or something else, not enough people do it anymore, and everyone always loves watching and re-watching them.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Nov 28, 2010)

Sounds fucking monstrous dude, awesome! This makes me want to tune my guitar to drop F#  6 string 25.5", might not be the best idea


----------



## Demigod417 (Nov 28, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## JordanLee (Nov 28, 2010)

God damn the drums/mix sound awesome. I need to figure out how to use my Toontrack products!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 28, 2010)

That was fucking awesome! I feel inspired to try some djenty stuff now, but I only have 6 strings  Floppy strings it will have to be for now!


On a slightly unrelated note, Just picked up A New Era of Corruption today, awesome album dude!


----------



## manana (Nov 28, 2010)

Call me stupid, but I have just discovered you are in White Chapel. Holy shit, I love your music. This mix is excellent by the way. The only thing I hear wrong with it is the pumping. I hear the the bass and the guitar slightly getting lower when the crash and kick hit together.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, I thought I was crazy but I can definitely hear the pumping as well.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah I think the pumping is because the overheads are too loud. Since adding some more material and tweaking the mix i've brought the sizzle out of the guitar and EQed and lowered the overheads so that may have fixed it. I'll upload a new version when I get the new guitars layed down.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Nov 29, 2010)

Next Whitechapel album = this kind of stuff please!


----------



## Leper (Nov 29, 2010)

BR00TAL

I need a 8 string aaaaaa


----------



## pj666 (Nov 29, 2010)

Short but really good !


----------



## shpence (Dec 2, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Metal Foundry I'm using the 16x24 DW Kick with Channel EQ, Multipress, Expander and Ozone 3 on it, the 5x14 Pearl Aluminum snare with Channel EQ, Compressor, Ozone 3, and Goldverb on it, and the 10, 13, 16 Haake Sonor Custom toms with Channel EQ, Multipress, and Compressor on them.



Are you adding these FX after you have bounced them to separate tracks or do you do it in the mixer then bounce? If it is the latter, do you put the EQ, etc. on each mic? I am horrible at mixing drums so need all the guidance I can get haha.


----------



## manana (Dec 2, 2010)

shpence said:


> Are you adding these FX after you have bounced them to separate tracks or do you do it in the mixer then bounce? If it is the latter, do you put the EQ, etc. on each mic? I am horrible at mixing drums so need all the guidance I can get haha.


Its probably on the DAW because S2.0 doesnt have reverb or multiband comp. I would use an external eq anyway because the built in one isnt so accurate or versitile. When you add it as an intsrument vst it should automatically add about 16 tracks. Then go to s2.0 and and right click on the outputs in the mixer tab, and click multiout.


----------



## natspotats (Dec 2, 2010)

that just totally destroyed my brain it was so heavy, i want more!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 2, 2010)

manana said:


> Its probably on the DAW because S2.0 doesnt have reverb or multiband comp. I would use an external eq anyway because the built in one isnt so accurate or versitile. When you add it as an intsrument vst it should automatically add about 16 tracks. Then go to s2.0 and and right click on the outputs in the mixer tab, and click multiout.



Yeah this is the way I do it, make sure the Superior Drummer VST is set to the 16x stereo out mode


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 2, 2010)

I just got the Superior Drummer update and I am messing around the Frederick Thorendal's "bleed" preset. it sounds ssooo sick, i'm gonna redo the song using it!


----------



## Krucifixtion (Dec 2, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> The Cab is cap edge at 0 inches away with the 57


 
It's funny cause without copying you I am pretty much using the same settings as you. I know you have a Pod X3, but I am using an XT with the big bottom and Redwirez Mesa 4x12 with the same mic placement haha! Brutal!


----------



## Taylor2 (Dec 3, 2010)

Alex it has some bawlz to it fo sho.

Sounding pretty good!


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2010)

Jiminy fucking Christmas, this sounds infuckingcredible.


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Dec 3, 2010)

= sex


----------



## shpence (Dec 3, 2010)

manana said:


> Its probably on the DAW because S2.0 doesnt have reverb or multiband comp. I would use an external eq anyway because the built in one isnt so accurate or versitile. When you add it as an intsrument vst it should automatically add about 16 tracks. Then go to s2.0 and and right click on the outputs in the mixer tab, and click multiout.



Is it any different for RTAS (using Pro Tools 8)? I doubt it but, I am not finding the multiout part. Do you do All Bleed On/Split Direct From Bleeding or what about Split Microphone? Am I way off?


----------



## shpence (Dec 3, 2010)

Nevermind, I found the multiout part but I am still not sure about the bouncing.


----------



## cursedd (Dec 3, 2010)

so heavy, gonna try to get a tone like that myself! loving the riffs, could nod my head all day to it


----------



## Gitte (Dec 5, 2010)

cursedd said:


> could nod my head all day to it


+1!! freaking groovy!!


----------



## graciouspatty (Dec 7, 2010)

Mix is ready for the radio my friend. A job well done.


----------



## squid-boy (Dec 7, 2010)

TreWatson said:


> love it alex!
> 
> the mix is sitting really well on my laptop and my monitors, but the kick is just a teency bit clicky for my tastes.
> 
> ...



Agreed. However, the tone sounds massive.


----------



## Slampop (Dec 9, 2010)

for pure amazingness!!! 

i'm so happy i heard this dude!!! crushing crushing tone and mix!!! have given it a few listens, awesome stuff!!! 

_only crits:_ kick is a bit round/bubbly sounding, which makes the "clickyness" a bit more apparent, try and find that "magic" high frequency to boost so you get the "right" click sound that fits the song. also, you might wanna "tighten" up the compression on the drums while at the same time easing up too...unless the kick is pumping the mix due to fighting with the bass frequencies...in that case just duck the bass under the kick, or do a high pass filter on the kick around 30-45hz and see if that helps. i must say though, these are not necessary changes at all...it's just what "I" would do. what you've accomplished sir is making an extremely massive sounding mix that is "just barely" crossing the line of being too massive, if that makes sense! haha  great job again!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 9, 2010)

0:40 in kicks major ass.


----------



## CrucibleContact (Dec 25, 2010)

Alex, use Bias Peak, i've heard it's the best out there. i don't think it costs too much, so use a little christmas cash or sell a couple copies of ANEOC lol. by the way, sick sick sick album that is!!! I can't decide whether i like that or abrahadabra better.


----------



## CrucibleContact (Dec 25, 2010)

Slampop said:


> for pure amazingness!!!
> 
> i'm so happy i heard this dude!!! crushing crushing tone and mix!!! have given it a few listens, awesome stuff!!!
> 
> _only crits:_ kick is a bit round/bubbly sounding, which makes the "clickyness" a bit more apparent, try and find that "magic" high frequency to boost so you get the "right" click sound that fits the song. also, you might wanna "tighten" up the compression on the drums while at the same time easing up too...unless the kick is pumping the mix due to fighting with the bass frequencies...in that case just duck the bass under the kick, or do a high pass filter on the kick around 30-45hz and see if that helps. i must say though, these are not necessary changes at all...it's just what "I" would do. what you've accomplished sir is making an extremely massive sounding mix that is "just barely" crossing the line of being too massive, if that makes sense! haha  great job again!



Remember, he IS in Whitechapel, and they love the fucking wall of sound they destroy people with. That pit at Warped tour literally was too intense.


----------



## ryanoddi (Dec 26, 2010)

awesome song man! really heavy sound to it.. I would have to agree with tre though on the guitar tone, a little bit fuzzy.. overall, pretty good job my friend!


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## munky27 (Dec 27, 2010)

I want to have your baby.

No really that was freaking amazing. I love that groove you got going through that whole thing. Something to just sit back and headbang to. I miss that kinda stuff. The local scene here doesn't have enough of that. Except for like TreWatson's band.


----------



## MakewayforMan (Nov 30, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Had to buy it :/ it was only 10 bucks and it was well worth it for all the mics and various placements you get when you purchase it though.



Do you feel as if the impulses really help out with your tone? I haven't played around with them much but I keep hearing good things. I dunno... I guess I'm afraid of "over-processing" the guitars too much. Every time I play around with them too much it winds up sounding way too "digital". I guess what I'm asking is it that much better with than without?


----------



## Larcher (Nov 30, 2011)

dat necro bump ^


----------



## MakewayforMan (Nov 30, 2011)

Larcher said:


> dat necro bump ^



Ha - yeah I just realized how old this was. Either way, trying to figure out the skinny on impulses so... yeahhh


----------

